# New freshwater fixture from ecotech



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys,

Looks like ecotech has finally upgraded the freshwater fixture. They have a new GEN 4 for the freshwater fixture. Looks really good. I have 3 of the current freshwater XR15FW fixtures. This new one is really enticing.

http://radion.ecotechmarine.com/freshwater

Would any of the Canadian retailers be able to provide this at a good price?

cheers

V


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Now that is one nice upgrade.

Glad to see the royal blues and purples are removed and replaced with more reds.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I would really like to see pictures of Tanks with theses lights to see the growth


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

The saddest part is the price in CDN will be insane. Comparing it to the XR15 marine pro version, I think this will be over $600.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

vraev said:


> The saddest part is the price in CDN will be insane. Comparing it to the XR15 marine pro version, I think this will be over $600.


You're in luck they are really cheap! 

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Ecotech-Marine-Radion-XR15-Pro-Freshwater.html

only $399 for the light, but then you need the hanger for a little more money and you might as well get the Reeflink to program it!

lol I have a XR15 marine pro version 3 and it was a little over $700 for the light and the hanger arm and then a $100 something for the reeflink...

The Gen 4 XR15 Marine is only $559

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Ecotech-Marine-Radion-XR15-Pro-G4-LED-Fixture-95W.html


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

TBemba said:


> You're in luck they are really cheap!
> 
> http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Ecotech-Marine-Radion-XR15-Pro-Freshwater.html
> 
> ...


I emailed reef supplies. They don't know the price yet. This might be the old fixture.


----------

